# S.H.I.T. Bomb - A Classic



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Well, the San Diego CS gorillas and non-CS herfers (yes there are some who aren't members!) were having their weekly "So Happy It's Thursday" Herf when the doorbell rings. This time the carnage was wielded not by a USPS or UPS employee but a pizza delivery person. Three pizzas were ordered and delivered to the unsuspecting monkeys in one of the more creative long distance bombs the jungle has seen. The perpetrators? None other than The Justus League!!! Frank and Anita ordered pizzas online and had them delivered to our humble herf. (o.k. I was in on it but someone had to be)
Pizzas delivered from Virginia to California and they were hot when they arrived !!!!!!!
In the pre-arranged plan, I told Frank & Anita that I would phone them when the pizzas arrived and hand the phone to our very own balll-draggin geezer (galaga) and post-whore policeman (SDmate). TJL had the pizzas autographed by the makers - see the pics below.

Just another example of why they are loved and respected here. Thank you Frank and Anita. You not only surprised the hell out of Rick & Steve, you made quite an impression on the non-CS herfers there as well. 
:w :al


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

That's great! And the most creative bomb I've ever seen


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

WOW!! Frank and Anita sure know the way to a guy's heart (or in this case 6...!). WTG! :w


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

:r That is definately a classic. You 2 never cease to amaze me. I think I might have to relocate closer to some BOTL's.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Absolutly amazing! Fantastic bomb! :r 


:ms NCRM


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

And a good time was had by one & all.....
Cheers to Frank & Anita :al :al


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> WOW!! Frank and Anita sure know the way to a guy's heart (or in this case 6...!). WTG! :w


Actually, there were 8 of us. One had to leave between pizza and the pics - which were taken at the very end of the evening. And, of course, don't forget the photographer!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow Nice Bomb on the S.H.I.T. group Frank and Anita. A very creative and thoughtful bomb.

CBF:w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Frank and Anita - I like your style - very nicely done.:w


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Great bomb on you S.H.I.T.-heads, way to go Justus League. It was also great talking you geezers last night, hope to again next Thurs.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats just cool, who could argue with being bombed with food??


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Not the first time they done the long distance food delivery, but certainly the Justus League has cornered the market on thoughtful, one of a kind, specialty bombs!

Nice job as always!

Paul


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Not the first time they done the long distance food delivery, but certainly the Justus League has cornered the market on thoughtful, one of a kind, specialty bombs!
> 
> Nice job as always!
> 
> Paul


Who could forget the bananacream donuts.. 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12824&highlight


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

This is crazy S.H.I.T.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

:r Now thats what I call original!!!!!!!!!!!!1 GREAT Bomb!


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

GREAT Bomb! Very creative .


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

LMFAO - Great bomb Frank and Anita! Very cool Peter - looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Anita and Pete did most of the work, I just talked to the 3 bastages, ball dragger, lady butt, and that police whore guy. 



On a side note, Steve, Peter and Rick are 3 of the nicest folks your ever gonna meet. Gonna make a point of meeting up with them and showing them how Marines herf, not those hollywood type jarheads.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Glad you guys enjoyed!! Couldn't have happened without Peter's help! Thank you Peter!

you guys are wearing shorts!!!! :tg


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> you guys are wearing shorts!!!! :tg


 actually it got a little chilly.. 60deg.... so we lit the fire pit


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Simply AWESOME!!!!!! That has to be one of the most original hits I have ever seen.


WTG and looks like you all had fun at that herf.


Looked like a good time.



Shawn


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

The FloydP's know their S.H.I.T.!!! Nice one you two!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

What a couple a Magillas

THX guys, all three of ya. It was an enjoyable evening.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I guess that makes us the S.H.I.T. !!!!!

Not sure thats a good thingy.. :r 

After seeing them wolfing down the vegemite at a past herf, we thought maybe they needed something else to spread that stuff on..


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

Great Play!! Big Thumbs up to the Floydp's!


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

That pizza looks good. Great idea for a bomb.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Wonderful bomb  9.5 in my book  

Stacey


----------



## usedtobesexy (Jan 8, 2006)

awesome hit , your guys aim is the S.H.I.T.!!! Im learning so many new terms here lol
:u


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Now that is the coolest. What will come from the minds of The JL next?? WTG Frank and Anita, you guys are priceless.

Oh and congrats to the S.H.I.T heads... although you might wanne consider changing your name some time


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

That was a classic for sure. Congrats to all the CA guys. The JL just keep comng up with great stuff. WTG guys!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

sweeeeeeet!! damn, i wish ida thoughta that.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

My, and I thought all of you were younger.......


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

altbier said:


> My, and I thought all of you were younger.......


We are, but the constant sunshine bleached us out



WoopWoopRootRat said:


> Now that is the coolest. What will come from the minds of The JL next?? WTG Frank and Anita, you guys are priceless.
> 
> Oh and congrats to the S.H.I.T heads... although you might wanne consider changing your name some time


Hey, W2R2, :fu ; and go drink some rootbeer.
DSNSATWBNS


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

galaga said:


> We are, but the constant sunshine bleached us out
> 
> Hey, W2R2, :fu ; and go drink some rootbeer.
> DSNSATWBNS


Your acronyms confuse me  I'm just a simple Aussie Root Rat.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Your acronyms confuse me  I'm just a simple Aussie Root Rat.


DSNSATWBNS (Don't start no sh%t and there won't be no shi^)
(I'm just a S.H.I.T.-head)


----------

